# Does anyone have a TT camp set up on waterfront property...



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

We have some property on the water in Hackberry and are debating on putting a travel trailer or two on the property instead of building a house. 

The lots together are 120ft on the water and we already put in a septic. So we are kinda thinking taking one of the 60ft lots and putting 2 travel trailers on it.. One for friends and one for us and using the second lot as boat and trailer parking etc etc

Anyone ever done anything like this?

No matter what, we will build a boathouse to house two boats, and a storage shed that we can put a shower and toiler and ice maker etc in, but looking for what other kinds of things.

Most likely not going to do a slab, since we might want to build a house later etc, So gravel drive and such.

Just looking for ideas.. Pics would be great too

Thanks

Capt Thomas


----------



## redman71 (Jan 11, 2005)

We had something like what you're describing a couple of years ago. Worked pretty well on a tight budget. 35' fifth Wheel with a 14' slide. Sounds big, but gets pretty tight with 4 fisherman.

Biggest problems: 1. Trailer sewer tank/plumbing gets pretty screwed up by folks who don't know how to use it. 2. No where to go in a Storm. 3. Pretty hard to keep the whole trailer from shaking everytime someone turns over.

We eventually bought a small house and we like it much better.

If you are going to build a barn/shed for the boats anyway, just build one big enough to add living quarters in later on.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

we had a lot in glaveston with set up for 2 TT one for us and one space to rent -bring your own trailer- worked out real well and met some great people.


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

Put up a "carport" at least 10 to 12 feet wider than your rv. It will keep the hot sun off during the summer and provide a place for a picnic table during inclement weather. The carport will protect the roof and save you about $ 100.00 a month in electricity for AC in the summer . I also have a carport long enough for the boat with a shed in the end that has a big basin, instant on hot water heater and a washer and dryer. Put extra anchors on carport and mobile home galv. straps over the tin to help keep it in place.


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Thomas, how much will it be to stay for a week in the guest trailer? GO ahead and book me a week......


----------



## willeye (Mar 2, 2007)

BAD THING ABOUT A TT IS EVERYTHING WILL RUST UP IN THE SALT AIR. AND THE MAINT. IS TRIPLE OF WHAT IT WOULD BE ON A HOME. TT ARE NOT BUILT TO WITH STAND THE SALT air.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

willeye said:


> BAD THING ABOUT A TT IS EVERYTHING WILL RUST UP IN THE SALT AIR. AND THE MAINT. IS TRIPLE OF WHAT IT WOULD BE ON A HOME. TT ARE NOT BUILT TO WITH STAND THE SALT air.


I camped at Galveston State park twice, total of four nights and noticed the porch light metal rim started rusting within couple of weeks later. Trailer tongue also showed a few specks, but not as bad as the porch light.


----------



## muzzleloader (May 21, 2004)

I put a TT at POC but before I took it down there I sprayed everything metal I could see and get to with green corrosion X. It took 12 cans to get everything under the trailor , frame, hitch and running gear. No rust so far, been 2 1/2 years.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

willeye said:


> BAD THING ABOUT A TT IS EVERYTHING WILL RUST UP IN THE SALT AIR. AND THE MAINT. IS TRIPLE OF WHAT IT WOULD BE ON A HOME. TT ARE NOT BUILT TO WITH STAND THE SALT air.


You're right, the closer to the water, the worse it'll be. Family has a tt sitting 50 yds from the water in Indianola and that thing is taking a beating, if you have a slideout, grease the **** outta the rails. They were gonna buy a new trailer, i told them there was no use buying a new one, just let that one rot where it is.


----------

